
Learnings from reading 50 books in a year - MLpractitioner
https://medium.com/@mozzatoale/what-i-learned-reading-50-books-in-a-year-8351ca4013ba
======
HNLurker2
Cliché? Do we need another "HN classic" (one of the highest upvoted posts of
all time and a damn lot of comments and recommendations) book recommendation?
Or we wait until the beginning of summer?

